# Will you be supporting GB's football team at the Olympics?



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

good to see Gareth Bale get firmly behind the squad. i'm looking forward to finally getting a chance to see some of our best young players all playing together in the same shirt. (well, some of england and wales's best young players, i don't really see any other players good enough to make the squad)


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

anytime i get to see football is a good thing, as long as blatter doesnt try and combine all the home nations for any other tournement i couldnt give a fuck which banner we play under.

that shirt looks shit though. Like an italian cycling jersey.

dave


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm with Strachan on this, football shouldn't be at the Olympics imho, it should be athletics focussed and football kept to where it belongs ie not creeping into something like the Olympics.


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I'm in danger of football burn-out.

And I'm not sure football, of all current sports, quite fits the Corinthian ideal of the Olympics.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think it should be in the Olympics either.
But then I will support them, just not bother watching them


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

Depends what you mean by "support".  If I happen to catch a game, I'll want them to win.  Is that good enough to count?


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> anytime i get to see football is a good thing, as long as blatter doesnt try and combine all the home nations for any other tournement i couldnt give a fuck which banner we play under.
> 
> that shirt looks shit though. Like an italian cycling jersey.


That's just an unofficial fan's shirt luckily


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

kabbes said:


> If I happen to catch a game, I'll want them to win. Is that good enough to count?



I am not going that far myself. But if I happen to catch the result on the radio or overhear someone in the pub mentioning a GB football team win, I will nod to myself and mutter 'that is good' or 'well done' under my breath.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

im hoping a few west ham players will be in the squad so will def be supporting em, along with paraguay, columbia and a few other rogue nations.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't normally watch but I will take a look if only to observe Stuart Pearce's tactical decision making, which may possibly centre around 'passion' and 'playing for the shirt'.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm with Strachan on this, football shouldn't be at the Olympics imho, it should be athletics focussed and football kept to where it belongs ie not creeping into something like the Olympics.


What do you mean by athletics focused? An Olympics with mainly just athletics would be well boring! 

Being able to watch things like badminton, hockey, rowing etc are real treats.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes i will.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't normally watch but I will take a look if only to observe Stuart Pearce's tactical decision making, which may possibly centre around 'passion' and 'playing for the shirt'.



Passion equates to running around like headless chickens, no craft just 100% commitment.  Pearce will be exposed as a shit manager.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yes i will.


What a surprise. I for one don't give a shit.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

hes done sterling work for the england u21's!

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Passion equates to running around like headless chickens, no craft just 100% commitment. Pearce will be exposed as a shit manager.


That was my point. Well, that and the continuing ineptitude of the body that appointed him.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Of course I'll be watching. There's a Cardiff boy in the team!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 1, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Depends what you mean by "support". If I happen to catch a game, I'll want them to win. Is that good enough to count?



Same for me...


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

Thinking about it, I'm far more likely to support this GB team of youngsters along with a couple of respected older players, than I am the current bunch of dickheads in the England team.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

be very interesting to see the squad! will arsenal allows the likes of lansbury and chamberlin to play for example. Will everton let rodwell play?

dave


----------



## souljacker (Nov 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm with Strachan on this, football shouldn't be at the Olympics imho, it should be athletics focussed and football kept to where it belongs ie not creeping into something like the Olympics.


I'm all for football being in the Olympics, but I reckon it should be amateur. Get some big Sunday league lads out there, kicking lumps out of each other and smoking fags at half time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely. It's all just different lines in the sand, innit? In yer usual tournaments I support England, when watching tennis, F1 or athletics I support GB, and were I ever to care about golf I'd support Europe in the Ryder cup (hell, golf bores the hell out of me and even then I'm still smug when we beat the US).


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

At least there is a Welshie who looks the part. How about token Scots and Norn Iron - Pat Jennings, anyone?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll support them as long as Baddiel and Skinner don't write a song for us to all sing along to.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

Nigel quashie and clinton morrison surely! for scots and irish not for the song.

dave


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with the sentiments that football shouldn’t be there, well not at a professional level anyway.  Most of the other sports hardly get any exposure.  Funding has been cut for many, some of these people don’t get paid or sponsorship and so go into debt to fund this.  Then you get the rich footballers turning up in Bentley’s….


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

If they haven't any players, perhaps it should have had a Scots manager - Neil Lennon?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm with Strachan on this, football shouldn't be at the Olympics imho, it should be athletics focussed and football kept to where it belongs ie not creeping into something like the Olympics.



But the Olympics has always been about other sports as well as athletics, that's the whole point of it. Football has been in the Olympics since 1900 (when a team called 'Upton Park' won it!) We haven't had a GB team involved in the games since 1948, which is plain ridiculous. I think it's great that we'll have a team taking part at last and hopefully it won't just be for the London Olympics.

After watching the Women's World Cup a few months ago I'm looking forward to the women's tournament too.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I agree with the sentiments that football shouldn’t be there, well not at a professional level anyway.  Most of the other sports hardly get any exposure.  Funding has been cut for many, some of these people don’t get paid or sponsorship and so go into debt to fund this.  Then you get the rich footballers turning up in Bentley’s….


I wonder what vehicle usain bolt turns up in? I'll bet he earns more than some of the young nigerians and paraguayans who'll be participating in the football tournament. 

I think making the Olympics effectively a youth tournament is a decent compromise, though I'd lower the age limit further.


----------



## bromley (Nov 1, 2011)

I disagree with Olympic football, but it makes sense to support Britain instead of say, Thialand. So yes!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2011)

it should be the under 21's teams participating,


Saying that I'm not a brit


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I agree with the sentiments that football shouldn’t be there, well not at a professional level anyway. Most of the other sports hardly get any exposure. Funding has been cut for many, some of these people don’t get paid or sponsorship and so go into debt to fund this. Then you get the rich footballers turning up in Bentley’s….



not to mention the basketballers and the tennis players.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> it should be the under 21's teams participating,
> 
> Saying that I'm not a brit



ummm it is. well + 3 players.

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah, I suppose. Bit like the Carling Cup really, an irrelevance unless you win it, then it becomes a really important trophy 

Team:
Hart; Gibbs, Walker, Smalling, Jones; Wilshere, Ramsey, Parker (c); Bale, Rooney, Walcott.

((((Scotland and Norn Iron)))))

ed: had one too many over 23s.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2011)

strung out said:


> good to see Gareth Bale get firmly behind the squad. i'm looking forward to finally getting a chance to see some of our best young players all playing together in the same shirt. (well, some of england and wales's best young players, i don't really see any other players good enough to make the squad)


Good? GOOD? My arse.

Funny how he's sponsored by Adidas and is the first to wear this. Putting the Welsh national team at risk by going along with this shite. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure, I don't even know why he bothers to turn up for the Welsh national team, it's not like he adds anything to it.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> yeah, I suppose. Bit like the Carling Cup really, an irrelevance unless you win it, then it becomes a really important trophy
> 
> Team:
> Hart; Gibbs, Walker, Smalling, Jones; Wilshere, Ramsey, Parker (c); Bale, Rooney, Walcott.
> ...



NOOOOO!

Its going to be something like.

Ben amos

Joe "the future" bennett
Steve Caulker
Jordan Spence
Martin Kelly

Gareth Bale
Jack Rodwell
Henri Lansbury
David Beckham (captain)

Connor Wickham
Daniel Sturridge

Doubt any proper england internationals will go. They will have just done the euros.

dave


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 1, 2011)

The Olympics might be the only chance that Bale and others will ever get to play in a proper international tournament. Why deny them?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The Olympics might be the only chance that Bale and others will ever get to play in a proper international tournament. Why deny them?



Simply, because I'd rather they miss out than put the future of my national team at any risk.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Simply, because I'd rather they miss out than put the future of my national team at any risk.


I've never fully understood this. What's the risk to your national team?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 1, 2011)

strung out said:


> I wonder what vehicle usain bolt turns up in? I'll bet he earns more than some of the young nigerians and paraguayans who'll be participating in the football tournament.
> 
> I think making the Olympics effectively a youth tournament is a decent compromise, though I'd lower the age limit further.



Yeah makes you sick how some athletes are treated like gods and others have to scrape for a living.  I mean he only runs for 9.5 seconds the lazy git!


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> We haven't had a GB team involved in the games since 1948


1972 actually, just before the FA scrapped the distinction between professional and amateur players in 1974


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 1, 2011)

belboid said:


> 1972 actually, just before the FA scrapped the distinction between professional and amateur players in 1974



Oh yeah, the last time we entered an amateur team. They didn't actually get through to the tournament proper though, so I think 1948 was the last time we actually had a team at the games themselves.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I've never fully understood this. What's the risk to your national team?



Fopr a start you have the English FA dictating what Welsh players do. That's a dangerous precedent in itself. God knows where it could end. The Welsh FA (and the Scotish one) are quite rightly protecting the independence of our National teams.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

FIFA don't like the UK having four separate votes and four places in tournaments (qualification for, at least).  They're looking for excuses to combine them.  The fear is that the argument for angry individuality is undermined by a joint GB Olympic team.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Good? GOOD? My arse.
> 
> Funny how he's sponsored by Adidas and is the first to wear this. Putting the Welsh national team at risk by going along with this shite. Makes me want to puke.


chill out!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Britain_and_Northern_Ireland_Olympic_football_team
"The FIFA executive committee confirmed that the participation in the 2012 London Olympic Games of a single team representing Great Britain would not affect the existing individual status of the four British football associations"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2011)

strung out said:


> chill out!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Britain_and_Northern_Ireland_Olympic_football_team
> "The FIFA executive committee confirmed that the participation in the 2012 London Olympic Games of a single team representing Great Britain would not affect the existing individual status of the four British football associations"



Hehe, I'm chilled now. I shouldn't worry about these things, but I don't think it's as clear cut as the above statement.

Have a google about the English FA and the British Olympic Association's "historic agreement" - that didn't involve the FA's of the other home nations!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll probably support Italy if Balotelli plays.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes.

And we might even be good!


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

aaron ramsey has come out in support of the team now too!






would be good to get a few of the young english lads to get behind it too now


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

He's come out in support of his boot sponsors  (yes, he also has an adidas sponsorship)


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2011)

That's it.  I'm supporting France.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> He's come out in support of his boot sponsors  (yes, he also has an adidas sponsorship)


why would he wear the (unofficial admittedly) shirt of a team he's not in favour of? i very much doubt that adidas have put a gun to his head over this. i haven't seen any other of their players in the promo shots anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

This reeks of exploiting the controversy to sell football kits. It's all about the money, not Olympic glory.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> why would he wear the (unofficial admittedly) shirt of a team he's not in favour of? i very much doubt that adidas have put a gun to his head over this. i haven't seen any other of their players in the promo shots anyway.



I'm not saying he doesn't want to be in the team, in fact everyone already knows he wants to be in the team...I bet jack Rodwell does too, but where's the controversy in that.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

well this is the only opportunity a lot of these players will get of playing in an international tournament and maybe even winning honours. i don't see why they should be asked to give up a shot at that out of some bizarre paranoia.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 2, 2011)

Will they be able to pick the best team or will politics with a small p play a part? I'm thinking, numbers of players from each country sort of thing


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

Before you accuse people of bizarre paranoia, do some research. Here's what Sepp "Mr Trustworthy" Blatter said in 2008

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/football/7286011.stm

"If you start to put together a combined team for the Olympic Games, the question will automatically come up that there are four different associations so how can they play in one team.
"If this is the case then why the hell do they have four associations and four votes and their own vice-presidency?

"This will put into question all the privileges that the British associations have been given by the Congress in 1946."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

...and I have nothing against Ramsey and Bale wanting Olympic glory, who the hell wouldn't. Still, there's a sour taste in the mouth that Adidas are already exploiting them to make money by selling shirts. I really do hope that the corrupt idiots in charge of FIFA do not exploit this one day.

I will support the team (and all the other British athletes) at the Olympics, but I don't have to like the risk to the existence of my national team.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

they'll never force four countries who have their own national leagues to merge into a single nation for fifa competition. it just won't happen.

why haven't fifa forced the faroe islands to merge with denmark for international competitions when they compete at the olympics as one nation?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

They wouldn't have to force it if FIFA had a 'democratic' vote on the matter.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

you honestly think there's any chance of fifa forcing 4 countries who have competed separately for 140 years, each with their own national leagues to merge into one national team, against their wishes? no chance. absolutely no chance whatsoever. paranoia in the extreme!


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> you honestly think there's any chance of fifa forcing 4 countries who have competed separately for 140 years, each with their own national leagues to merge into one national team, against their wishes? no chance. absolutely no chance whatsoever. paranoia in the extreme!



I think youre right & it is highly unlikely that they would or could do it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope you're right. Just to clarify one thing, I don't think that there will be a Team GB at the World Cup either....but there is a risk that one day Wales coud be absorbed under the "England" banner. That's the fear from my viewpoint anyway.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

i find it fairly unlikely that while devolution is becoming an even bigger issue in the uk, with both scotland and wales gaining their own assemblies recently(ish), that the reverse would happen to the home football teams.

even if it did happen, it wouldn't be that big a deal anyway. the cricket team seems to manage alright.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2011)

no fuckin chance
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newyddion/15565438


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2011)

Nationalism denied George Best the chance to play in the World Cup...As it will with Bale and Ramsey and many more now and in the past and (no doubt) in the future.

I can only see that as a shame.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2011)

ddraig said:


> no fuckin chance
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newyddion/15565438


I only understood this bit...


> 'Dim problem'


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> you honestly think there's any chance of fifa forcing 4 countries who have competed separately for 140 years, each with their own national leagues to merge into one national team, against their wishes? no chance. absolutely no chance whatsoever. paranoia in the extreme!


 
if you want a picture of the future -imagine a FIFA logoed team GB football boot stamping on a human face. forever.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

eh? bizarre.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2011)

its orwell innit, talking about totalitarianism


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

doesn't really apply to the fact that a united UK team in fifa competitions is never going to happen though


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> doesn't really apply to the fact that a united UK team in fifa competitions is never going to happen though



I agree with you oth this! It's a "England and wales" team that is more likely


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2011)

like the cricket team then


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> doesn't really apply to the fact that a united UK team in fifa competitions is never going to happen though


 
more about the aims of FIFA and GLOBAL DOMINATION etc


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

FAW not consulted or happy
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15581009.stm



> The Football Association of Wales says it was not consulted by the British Olympic Association over the use of Welsh players to promote Team GB.


no shit


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 4, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Nationalism denied George Best the chance to play in the World Cup...As it will with Bale and Ramsey and many more now and in the past and (no doubt) in the future.
> 
> I can only see that as a shame.



But the World Cup's all about nationalism, surely?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 4, 2011)

No I will not support a GB team that will materially jeopardise the independence of  a Wales side that has played under the FAW banner since 1876

Olympics football is a joke anyway


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 4, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> No



nations playing against nations?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> FAW not consulted or happy
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15581009.stm
> 
> 
> no shit


Why would they need to be consulted? Surely players can decide for themselves what they do and don't do?


----------



## embree (Nov 4, 2011)

No I won't


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Why would they need to be consulted? Surely players can decide for themselves what they do and don't do?


are you taking the piss?


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Olympics football is a joke anyway



The Olympics is alright as far as it goes, for a bit of entertainment on the telly. But yeah, football has never really been a part of that.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> im hoping a few west ham players will be in the squad so will def be supporting em, along with paraguay, columbia and a few other rogue nations.
> 
> dave



And Swindon?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> are you taking the piss?


Are you? What's the objection to British players promoting the British team?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Are you? What's the objection to British players promoting the British team?


This, I believe:





mwgdrwg said:


> Before you accuse people of bizarre paranoia, do some research. Here's what Sepp "Mr Trustworthy" Blatter said in 2008
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/football/7286011.stm
> 
> ...


Now, I'm honestly not sure just how likely I think it is that FIFA would ever force the four nations into a British team for good, but I can certainly understand the apprehension.

Plus, I imagine at some level there's the usual problems with British national identity, regardless of football.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Are you? What's the objection to British players promoting the British team?


so you don't think a bit of courtesy to whichever FA is called for?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm tempted to suggest that given the amount of courtesy most FAs give to their players and fans they can take about as much in return, but I'm all about being better than others


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so you don't think a bit of courtesy to whichever FA is called for?


They're British players, playing for English clubs under the jurisdiction of the English FA. If they want to play for GB and promote the thing, what difference should it make to anyone else? 

They certainly don't 'belong' to the Welsh FA.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

ok so no courtesy needed then, nice
again i shall bow out to your infinately superior knowledge


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

The Welsh FA certainly wouldn't have given them the courtesy of their blessing, so what would have been the point?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

"You won't let me do what I want, so I won't ask you"

Kids up and down the land have been trying this for years, with varying levels of success.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> "You won't let me do what I want, so I won't ask you"
> 
> Kids up and down the land have been trying this for years, with varying levels of success.


Well seeing as it's nothing to do with the Welsh FA, where's the need? Would it have been politer to ask permission and do it anyway when they said no?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

your engelishness even shows in the wording of your posts! you'll never get it


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> your engelishness even shows in the wording of your posts! you'll never get it


Or you could try coming up with an argument that isn't based on anti british sentiment and paranoia


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

paranoia?  fuck off!
you'll be using the old "chip on your shoulder" joke next


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> paranoia?  fuck off!
> you'll be using the old "chip on your shoulder" joke next


Well you're certainly acting pretty paranoid about the whole GB merger. 

I won't be using that old joke, because I have enough Welsh mates to know they're not all like you. I support Welsh sportsmen in all kinds of events whether they're representing Wales or GB. I was even pretty gutted when Paul Bodin missed that penalty in 93! 

Your hatred for England seeps through in every other post you make on here however.


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> I support Welsh sportsmen in all kinds of events whether they're representing Wales or GB.



Fat lot of good _that's _done us


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Well seeing as it's nothing to do with the Welsh FA, where's the need? Would it have been politer to ask permission and do it anyway when they said no?


Is it nothing to do with the Welsh FA though? Genuine question. Surely even if they have nothing to do with each other at club level, they do at international level?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is it nothing to do with the Welsh FA though? Genuine question. Surely even if they have nothing to do with each other at club level, they do at international level?


Legally, there's nothing the Welsh FA can do to stop players playing for GB if they want to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh sure, _legally_, but what about _morally_?



Ach, I clearly have very little clue what I'm talking about, I can just understand why Welsh fans, and the Welsh FA, would feel a little put out by this. Especially as it's been 2 out of 2 for Wales' star players - where are the Scottish, English or Northern Irish players?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

bendeus said:


> Fat lot of good _that's _done us




Maybe that's where it's all going wrong! Come to think of it, Wales have been doing better since I started arguing with the Welsh crew on here...


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh sure, _legally_, but what about _morally_?


Morally, what right does anyone have to tell Bale and Ramsey not to play in the biggest tournament of their lives?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2011)

What right do Bale and Ramsey have to put their national team in danger for the sake of personal glory?

/devil's advocate


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Morally, what right does anyone have to tell Bale and Ramsey not to play in the biggest tournament of their lives?



As a chippy taffy, I have to say I agree with this. Some people feel more Welsh/Scottish/Irish/English, some more British. If Bale and Ramsey are in the latter camp then who the fuck am I, the FAW or anyone else to gainsay their opportunity if it's something that has real meaning for them.

If I was really good at football rather than a nearly-40 bloke with two left feet and a beergut, I would probably turn it down, as I consider myself more Welsh than British, and find the Olympics to be a hideous fest of the worst type of rank commercialism. That they should choose otherwise shouldn't be held against them, IMO.

(the fucking uncle Tomoses)


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Maybe that's where it's all going wrong! Come to think of it, Wales have been doing better since I started arguing with the Welsh crew on here...



If you keep arguing and Elfman predicts Wales to lose every game, we could be on the threshold of a Welsh sporting renaissance


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> your engelishness even shows in the wording of your posts! you'll never get it



His 'Englishness' showing through is a criticism?!

How would you feel if someone used your 'Welshness' against your argument?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Morally, what right does anyone have to tell Bale and Ramsey not to play in the biggest tournament of their lives?



It is not the biggest tournament of their lives. The Champions' League is. Frankly, the Carling Cup i smore meaningful a competition than the Olympoics football tournament

And obv is Wales qualify with them as the leading lights for the WC or EC then that is blates bigger than this bobbins tournament
And if it fucks us over at any point in the future (eg Brasil 2014 qualifiers) then it is a DISASTER

So that is why FAW, SFA and IFA are all against it. Quite apart from the fact that it is fucking patronising.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

It won't affect Wales, I bet you a million quid


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2011)

A fair bigger issue with the continuation of a separate Welsh team is surely the fact that Swansea, Cardiff, Wrexham and the other ones play in the English Football Leagues?

The Olympics wont make any difference to the other national teams still being able to play as separate national teams....it _might_ well have an effect upon their automatic place on the FIFA board tho


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> It is not the biggest tournament of their lives. The Champions' League is. Frankly, the Carling Cup i smore meaningful a competition than the Olympoics football tournament
> 
> And obv is Wales qualify with them as the leading lights for the WC or EC then that is blates bigger than this bobbins tournament
> And if it fucks us over at any point in the future (eg Brasil 2014 qualifiers) then it is a DISASTER
> ...



I agree with all that.  Its a fucking pointless tournement and the fact that Fifa have given assurances should be enough to send alarm bells ringing all over the place.  Fifa make Pakistan cricket look like saints.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2011)

It's an Olympic Gold Medal (possibly). Who the fuck wouldn't want one of those?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2011)

belboid said:


> It's an Olympic Gold Medal (possibly). Who the fuck wouldn't want one of those?



Because its cheapened by shit like this.  Olympic gold is supposed to be about being the very best, not just the best of those who were under 23 and could be bothered to turn up.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheapened? Look at your Olympic history! The tug of war....solo synchronised swimming...long jump for horses...walking... Not to mention the fact that it was all amateur until just a few years back, half the winners for either far from benig the best in the world, or were basically cheating by being professional in everything but name. Josep Guardiola is very proud of his.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Teaboy said:


> Because its cheapened by shit like this.  Olympic gold is supposed to be about being the very best, not just the best of those who were under 23 and could be bothered to turn up.


Are you going to tell amir khan that his silver medal means shit all?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2011)

the boxers are hardly the best in the world!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> Are you going to tell amir khan that his silver medal means shit all?


Thats a rubbish comparison, maybe if all the footballers were amateur it might work.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Teaboy said:


> Thats a rubbish comparison, maybe if all the footballers were amateur it might work.


I thought you said the Olympics was about being the very best?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> What right do Bale and Ramsey have to put their national team in danger for the sake of personal glory?
> 
> /devil's advocate



Perhaps they've thought it through and come to a different conclusion to you?

Why shouldn't they take what will probably be the only chance they have in their entire lives to play in a major international tournament, just because _some_ people think there _might _be a risk to Welsh football?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> It won't affect Wales, I bet you a million quid


I don't want a million pounds. I just want to watch Wales away


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 4, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Perhaps they've thought it through and come to a different conclusion to you?
> 
> Why shouldn't they take what will probably be the only chance they have in their entire lives to play in a major international tournament, just because _some_ people think there _might _be a risk to Welsh football?



For fuck sake. In football, the Olympics IS NOT A MAJOR INTERNATIONAL TOURNAMENT. It is an irrelevance.

And fuck off anyway, we have 2014 WC, 2016 EC, 2018 WC, 2020 EC and 2022 WC to try to qualify for w Bale and Rambo. 2 of the 3 best Welsh players in my 35 years home and away with the fuckers.

Why should they ignore all the qualifying chances I list above, and all those of their successors in the future (forever) and jetisson our proud heritage of the last 135 years of independence?

And do you know what? I don't care if we never, ever qualify. If we do, I will cry my eyes out like a child.

FIFA are a bunch of cunts and any assurance any of them give the home nations are worthless, not least as notionally FIFA are democratic and if (say) Blatter gives us a promise now he will be gone soon and thus all bets cancelled. The FAW, the SFA and the IFA are very (disproportionately) powerful in FIFA (being on the Laws of the Game Committee, or whatever it is called) and the FA are also (as far as I can see) also not particularly popular, not least for their occasional let's-leave-FIFA fits of pique
These are some of the reasons that I fervently hope Wales are not part of it. We have been onto Rambo all week and he seems to have got the message. He is intelligent, he is our captain. FAW are consistently against it, Speed is against it.

I just think the whole competition is pointless. Is candle-face going to release Bale for it? Are 1st-choice England players going to play a whole season, then the Euros (well to be fair Rooney will be having a decent rest then ) and then be supported to play in the fucking Olympics? And then straight into another 9 month campaign? 

The whole thing is rubbish. By the way I love the Olympics apart from the football, I'm going to it. Not for football though

#noTeamGB


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

diolch yn fawr

thankyou very much

Cymru am Byth!


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Surely having a bunch of your teams playing in the English league is a bigger threat to Welsh football's independence than a short tournament consisting of a few games next summer?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, and yes, redknapp is releasing bale for the Olympics, which is brilliant news!


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 4, 2011)

@ Placid

Granted, the Olympic football tournament isn't as big as the World Cup or the Euro Championship but it is about as big an international tournament as some of these players will ever have the chance to play in. I't be great if Wales got to one of the other tournaments but the chances are they won't. If next summer team GB have made it to the quarter final and are up against say Germany or Argentina, believe me, it'll then feel like a major international tournament without doubt and if they get to the final then_ I'll_ cry my eyes out like a child. (I'm almost old enough  to remember when the World Cup was less important than the FA cup by the way...pre '66 for most England supporters).

How do you know that Bale and Ramsey haven't thought it through but have come to a different conclusion to you about FIFA's assurances? Shouldn't they be allowed to make their own decisions?

Would you be against a team GB taking part even if it consisted only of English players? It would be a ludicrous state of affairs if we didn't have a team in our own Olympics just because a few people have suspicions about what FIFA might try and do in the future. I honestly believe that FIFA realise that they'll never be able to insist on a combined GB team for all future tournaments and I don't think they're even going to try.

And what about the Women? For them it's a very big tournament. Should Welsh women refuse the opportunity of a lifetime to take part in the Olympics as well?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Totally agree. There is no way that FIFA will force 4 countries who have played independently for 140 years, each with their own national leagues, to merge against their wishes. 

You can go on about FIFA's duplicity until you're blue in the face, but there's no way they would or could make it happen. I suspect that this campaign is being waged for reasons other than protecting the Welsh team's independence... 

No surprise to see ddraig (one of the most clueless posters in the football forum) coming out with his usual bigoted nonsense though.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

ta for the dig
obviously Placid knows a million times more than me (and you and a lot of people on here) and has expressed it better than i have.
not that i've ever claimed to be that knowledgeable mind and not sure what that has to do with the principle of team gb tbh


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ta for the dig


Just a bit of payback for your dig about my englishness  

See this is what I don't get about you. I grew up and live about 10 miles from Wales, went to the same schools, watched the same telly, like the same sport, am ruled by the same government etc. I can even see Wales from my bedroom window. Why do you seem to hate the English so much? There's no difference between me and someone from Newport or Cardiff apart from the postcode I was born in. 

I don't have a problem with being proud of where you're from, and I fucking love the westcountry, but you don't half give the impression that you hate people who are just like you, but for the coincidence of being born 10 miles further east. 

Fwiw, I completely respect Placid casual's opinions on this, even though I absolutely disagree with the reasoning.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

postcode warz pow pow! i do not hate
i'll have you know 'some of my best mates have been english' etc
and i LOVE the West Country


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2011)

Good, cos it's brilliant  

Cardiff's not all bad either


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2011)

Get a room.


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2011)

come and join us, come and join us...


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, I am also from the West Country, after all.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 10, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> But the World Cup's all about nationalism, surely?


yes and no, it's also about unity of nations and jingoism is frowned on, surely?


----------



## strung out (Oct 1, 2018)

Great Britain could be competing in the football at the Tokyo Olympics in 2020 

Great news!

Tokyo 2020 Olympics: Home nations agree to GB women's football team


----------

